
Anyone with a remote job making 80k a year? - sbastidasr
There are lots of job postings, but they seem either US-Resident-only or 15k a year posts. Anyone  really has a great, remote job?
======
pieterhg
I made an aggregator of remote jobs called
[http://remoteok.io](http://remoteok.io)

~~~
aprdm
Hey, is it legal to scrape a lot of data and put in an aggregator? I ask
because I want to do an idea pretty much like yours and this my concern at the
moment. I was thinking about emailing the person to ask for permission before
posting, how do you handle it (if you don't mind sharing)

thanks

~~~
anilgulecha
I think most people follow: Do it, ask forgiveness later.

~~~
selmo
Seems like if it is public info it is hard to argue against it.

------
stray
Yes.

I am a US resident though -- and a native American English speaker (which is
more important than many realize).

~~~
bob_zombie
Why do people care if you speak Native American English vs. just normal
english? I didn't even realize Native Americans had their own dialect.

~~~
mkaziz
There was a capital letter there that you ignored which changes the context of
the statement.

------
edunham
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/) aggregates remote-
friendly and remote-only tech positions.

~~~
curiousjorge
that site is the worst, many of the postings are low quality

~~~
joshstrange
While I don't disagree in the least do you have any other good suggestions?

------
tosser20150825
Working remotely (albeit interstate within the U.S., not internationally) at
$100k. Definitely possible. Have seen remote positions up to $180k+ so I
imagine there's still plenty of room to grow.

It seems like companies are uneasy hiring people a) for significantly more
than they already make or b) for their first remote position.

------
loumf
I work at Trello, and the FogCreek, Trello, StackOverflow trio of companies
(1) hire remote (2) even non-US and (3) pay US market salaries.

See their respective sites for current openings.

I found this job on Careers.StackOverflow.com (which has a lot of remote jobs
and good filtering) -- if you need an invite, my contact info is on my HN
profile page.

------
Gaessaki
Colleague easily makes 100k, working in the east coast of Canada, while still
doing her undergrad. The rest of her team works in Redmond. I'll leave you to
guess where she works.

------
cweagans
$110k/yr from two time zones away. There's a ton of remote Drupal jobs if you
know what you're doing. Remote is the norm instead of the exception.

------
cpursley
There's no reason a role should pay less for being remote. Remote workers that
I know get market rates. Especially considering how much more productive a
remote worker is not to mention the savings to the employer. I think the key
is not for looking for "remote" jobs, but roles which are good fits and asking
about the possibility of remote. If they balk, explain how it benefits them.

------
thisisdallas
I can't find anything remote. I've been a WordPress and front end dev for
about five years but I don't know Angular/React so no luck for me...In my
experience, I only see the 15k a year posts too.

~~~
jcmurrayii
If you have five years exp. with front end development (inl. js, I hope),
picking up ReactJs and AngularJs is pretty trivial. I was able to pick up
Angular in about 3 weeks, and React in about the same, though it did take a
little while for everything to settle in. Best advice? Take something you
wrote WITHOUT those technologies, and refactor it with them.

------
falcolas
I was, working in a niche role which you can't find locally. MySQL DB
administrator - a role which is grown organically at companies which use
MySQL, it's not one which is taught in school.

------
seekingcharlie
Yes, I make 100k+ a year as a Designer, fully remote. I'm Australian.

~~~
scorpioxy
But that's for companies outside Australia, right? My experience has been that
Australian companies are not still open to the idea of remote work(Melbourne).

~~~
seekingcharlie
Yep, that's right. I work for a US company.

I'd agree with that about Australian companies not being open to remote. TBH,
I don't even consider Australian companies anymore.

In my experience, salaries are lower and I feel that we're years behind, both
in terms of the projects you work on and the people you work with.

------
PerfectElement
Yes, I'm outside of the US, making 100k+ working for a US company, using my
favorite language (c#). The company hires people from Europe, Asia, South
America, wherever there's talent.

~~~
lenomad
Which is the company, if you don't mind?

------
jlewallen
I'm working remotely making >100k. I was -1hr and now I'm +2hrs relative to
the home office and the majority of the clientele. I'm very happy. I'm a US
Resident though.

------
dennybritz
Yes. Also a US resident but living outside of the US. Took a 20% pay cut to be
able to work fully remotely but still over 100k. I found it on Angellist and
interviewed in person.

~~~
eshvk
Very cool. What time zone/country do you live in? How often do you meet face
to face?

------
FlopV
Started at a company locally, then I became remote. I feel that may the path
of least resistance if you're looking to make that type of money. US resident
here.

------
kachhalimbu
80k? Man I would work for 45~50k remote (making 30k ATM with 11+ ex and
leading a front end team now angularjs/nodejs) Bio in my HN profile.

~~~
muzmath
You sound like you have a solid background, I'm sure you could easily find a
job that pays triple if not more than your current position (or do I just live
in a bubble?)

~~~
kachhalimbu
Thanks for the vote of confidence. The competition is just too high it seems
for remote jobs. I haven't had much luck so far.

~~~
sarciszewski
Unfortunately, and you will hear this a lot if you ask, all of the really
sweet jobs don't ever make it to job boards, and especially not race-to-the-
bottom cesspools like eLance/oDesk/Upstart.

You have to network, and you have to network hard. Not to promote yourself
(that's advertising), but to learn what challenges the tech teams at companies
need help with _today_. And when you find a mutually beneficial opportunity,
they will be EXTREMELY GRATEFUL if you were to mention your skills and
leverage them to solve real business needs.

What those needs are, how your skills apply, and how you approach the
situation are entirely up to you and the circumstances you encounter.

Upside: Choose Your Own Adventure

Downside: I can't give you any general advice that would help; it's a skill
everyone has to cultivate in their own, I think.

Maybe I'm wrong about the downside. I'd love to find out if I am.

~~~
kachhalimbu
Thanks, these are great points and I know I need to work on my
networking/marketing skills a bit.

------
FireBeyond
Yes. I work in Washington state making a six digit salary remotely. Have been
doing so for several years.

------
larrykubin
Most definitely, it helps to know people in person rather than applying
through a job posting though.

------
jcmurrayii
I had a 100% remote job (senior level) making considerably more than that.
They are out there.

------
dark_knight3141
Very cool.. here in India even for on premise jobs thats a distant dream

~~~
jsudhams
on premise 60 k is easy in India 80k is not difficult. Look for captives and
most of them give work from home so it is like remote with standard income.

------
goodoldboys
Yeah, I'm making 100k+ a year working fully remote. US resident

------
leetbulb
where are you based out of?

------
curiousjorge
was there any programming interviews? where can you find these type of jobs?

